# Messwerte erfassen und auf USB-Stick übertragen



## McMeta (10 Dezember 2008)

Moin,
habe folgendes Problem: Ich soll nachträglich für einen Prüfstand eine Messdatenaufzeichnung erstellen. Habe eine CPU313C und ein TP177B.
Es soll bei jedem Prüfzyklus der mehrere Sekunden dauert ca. 6 Messwerte abgespeichert werden. Nach abgeschlossener Prüfung soll es möglich sein, das Protokoll (am besten als .CSV -> EXCEL) auf einen USB-Stick zu ziehen um es dann auswerten zu können.
Leider habe ich sowas noch nicht gemacht. Habe schon was über Variablen-Archiv gelesen, aber das hat das TP177B ja nicht.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Das TP177B kann ja auch keine Scripte. Ob das damit überhaupt zu realisieren ist? Kannst du auch einen Rechner per MPI. z.Bsp. einen Laptop an die SPS anschließen? Damit könnte man dann die Daten auch erfassen.


----------



## volker (10 Dezember 2008)

mit einem 17x ist das nicht so ohne weiteres möglich

als einzige möglichkeit sehe ich hier eine rezeptur zu benutzen.


----------



## Sandman (10 Dezember 2008)

mit Rezepturen geht es zwar ein wenig aber den USB-Stick kannst du ebsolut streichen bei diesem Panel...


----------



## McMeta (10 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das TP177B kann ja auch keine Scripte. Ob das damit überhaupt zu realisieren ist? Kannst du auch einen Rechner per MPI. z.Bsp. einen Laptop an die SPS anschließen? Damit könnte man dann die Daten auch erfassen.



Ja Rechner wäre möglich. Über die ETHERNET-Schnittstelle vom Panel ist da nix zu machen? Dann brauch ich noch nen MPI-Adapter. Was habe ich denn da dann für möglichkeiten um die Messwerte auszulesen?





volker schrieb:


> mit einem 17x ist das nicht so ohne weiteres möglich
> 
> als einzige möglichkeit sehe ich hier eine rezeptur zu benutzen.



Also brauche ich mind. MP277 ??
Wie meinst du das mit der Rezeptur?


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Ob man über die Ethernetschnittstelle des Panels irgendwie auf die SPS zugreifen kann, weiß ich leider nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich da meine Zweifel. Vielleicht kann ja Sandman etwas dazu sagen. Evtl. geht da eine der Zusatzoptionen Sm@rtAccess oder was es da so noch gibt, aber da muß ich passen.


----------



## McMeta (10 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ob man über die Ethernetschnittstelle des Panels irgendwie auf die SPS zugreifen kann, weiß ich leider nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich da meine Zweifel. Vielleicht kann ja Sandman etwas dazu sagen. Evtl. geht da eine der Zusatzoptionen Sm@rtAccess oder was es da so noch gibt, aber da muß ich passen.



Hm, ok. Was hab ich denn für Möglichkeiten über MPI ?


----------



## Klaus.Ka (10 Dezember 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Was hab ich denn für Möglichkeiten über MPI ?


 
warum nimmst du nicht einfach einen datalogger oder opcserver über mpi?
z.b von deltalogic... gibt aber auch andere anbieter


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Du kannst mit einem MPI-Adapter (Mein Favorit dabei der NetlinkPro von Deltalogic) die Daten von der SPS holen. Dazu kannst du verschiedene Programme nutzen, z.Bsp. den Logger von Datalogic. Ich hab eine BDE geschrieben, PC3AG, damit würde das auch funktionieren, muß man sich aber etwas einarbeiten. Man kann u.a. in der SPS Daten zusammenstellen und dann mit einem Handshake diese Daten an PC3AG geben. Diese Daten werden in Datenbanktabellen eingetragen, mit Datum und Uhrzeit. Export in Excel wäre auch möglich. Mit der Bibliothek Libnodave (nutzt PC3Ag auch) kann man auch direkt von Excel aus Daten aus der SPS lesen, Beispiel ist dabei, bzw. evtl. auch hier im Forum. Da mußt du allerdings noch in wenig selbst in VBA Hand anlegen. Such mal im Forum nach den entsprechenden Stichworten


----------



## volker (10 Dezember 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> Über die ETHERNET-Schnittstelle vom Panel ist da nix zu machen?
> 
> Also brauche ich mind. MP277 ??
> Wie meinst du das mit der Rezeptur?


am einfachsten ginge es mit einem panel welches vb-script unterstützt.
also alles ab xP27x

in einer rezeptur lassen sich variablen ablegen.
es gibt auch die funktion 'rezeptur exportieren' diese wird dann als csv-datei exportiert.
den dateinamen kann man über eine variable angeben.

grundsätzlich sollte das auch ins netzwerk über die ethernetschnittstelle klappen.

siemens stellt für das panel keinen treiber für für usb-sticks bereit.
du kannst aber probieren, ob du mit diesem treiber den stick zum laufen bekommst.
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Protool/dirindex.php
USB_Storage_Treiber_fuer WinCE.zip

oder du speicherst das ganze auf die mmc im panel.


----------



## McMeta (10 Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle!
Also ich sehe im Moment den Datenlogger von deltalogic als die einfachste Lösung für mich an!
Die Sache mit dem USB-Stick kann ich ja wohl anscheinend vergessen, wenn Sienemens das nicht unterstützt.
Bin jetzt doch erstaunt was alles mit so nem 1k€-Panel NICHT funktioniert 

nochmal Danke, wenn noch jemandem was einfällt, ich nehme gerne jeden Tipp an!


----------



## johnij (10 Dezember 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe folgendes Problem: Ich soll nachträglich für einen Prüfstand eine Messdatenaufzeichnung erstellen. Habe eine CPU313C und ein TP177B.
> Es soll bei jedem Prüfzyklus der mehrere Sekunden dauert ca. 6 Messwerte abgespeichert werden. Nach abgeschlossener Prüfung soll es möglich sein, das Protokoll (am besten als .CSV -> EXCEL) auf einen USB-Stick zu ziehen um es dann auswerten zu können.
> Leider habe ich sowas noch nicht gemacht. Habe schon was über Variablen-Archiv gelesen, aber das hat das TP177B ja nicht.
> ...


 
Ist das ein TP177B color PN/DP oder TP177B mono DP???


----------



## sue port (10 Dezember 2008)

hola, 

ich würde da den datenlogger easylog:TOOL: v deltalogic nehmen
und als ziellaufwerk den usb stick verwenden.
kannst die ja mal die demo anschauen unter :
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/SetupS7EasyLog.zip
ich selbst bin zufrieden damit, hat seinen namen easy mit recht.

greetinx

sue


----------



## McMeta (10 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ist das ein TP177B color PN/DP oder TP177B mono DP???




TP177B color PN/DP


----------



## johnij (11 Dezember 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> TP177B color PN/DP


 
Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine Rezeptur im Einsatz zu bringen
Als Ablageort kannst du eine MMC Karte  anwählen.


----------



## Ide (11 Dezember 2008)

Das neue TP177B 4" unterstütz aber einen USB-Stick! Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es das normale ist?! Bei dem neuen Modell sind wir am testen....


----------



## johnij (11 Dezember 2008)

Ide schrieb:


> Das neue TP177B 4" unterstütz aber einen USB-Stick! Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es das normale ist?! Bei dem neuen Modell sind wir am testen....


 


*Das Produkt SIMATIC HMI TP 177B 4" color PN/DP* *ist nur seit dem 19.08.2008 lieferbar*
*Ich denke eher, dass er das TP 177B color PN/DP meint (ohne 4")*
*Außerdem hat nicht jeder WCF V1.3 (2008)*


----------



## Ide (11 Dezember 2008)

Ide schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es das normale ist?!



Deswegen hatte ich es ja debei geschrieben.


----------



## McMeta (11 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine Rezeptur im Einsatz zu bringen
> Als Ablageort kannst du eine MMC Karte  anwählen.




Ist das "normale" TP177B color PN/DP

Das mit den Rezepturen hatte Volker ja auch schon vorgeschlagen. Wie würde da denn ungefähr der Ablauf aussehen? Ich möchte ja bei jedem Testzyklus ca. 6 Messwerte speichern und die nach der gesamten Prüfung als CSV auf die Karte bringen.  ..... hab doch sowas noch nicht gemacht  .....


----------



## volker (11 Dezember 2008)

mal ganz grob

im ag
die 6 messwerte in 6 verschiedenen variablen ablegen.
1 vabriable (typ byte) auf 2 setzen um das speichern zu starten.
1 variable vom typ string die den dateinamen für die zu speichernde rezeptur enthält. z.b. zusammengesetzt aus datum/uhrzeit.

in flex
einmalig:
eine rezeptur anlegen und dort die 6 variablen unterbringen.
für den dateiname oben genannte variable wählen.
als speicherort z.b. die mmc oder den netzwerkpfad. für die ersten tests empfehle ich die mmc.

immer mal wieder:
bei der startvariablen unter aktualisierung 'zyklisch fortlaufend' wählen
grenzwert der var: ug=0 og=1
zusätzlich für die variable folgende funktionen projektieren.
1. bei grenzwert überschritten -> rezeptur exportieren
2. wert setzen in variable. die startvar auf 0 setzen.


----------



## McMeta (12 Dezember 2008)

Danke Volker für deine kleine Anleitung! Sobald ich endlich Zeit dafür gefunden habe werde ich das mal ausprobieren. So wie ich das jetzt aber bei dem kunden raushören kann, will der ungern einen PC da stehen haben und auch nicht mit MMC Karten rumhantieren, weil man da ja im eingebauten Zustand so gut dran kommt 
Schätze das läuft auf einen Austausch mit MP277 hinaus und dann mit Variablenarchivierung. Das unterstützt ja laut SIENEMENS auch USB-Sticks.....
Falls es so kommt muß ich mich aber noch einmal wieder an euch wenden


----------



## McMeta (14 Januar 2009)

So, habe nun endlich ein MP277. Archivieren auf USB-Stick klappt auch.
Nur leider funktioniert dies nur wenn der USB-Stick beim Runtime-Start angschlossen ist. Steckt man ihn an wenn die Runtime schon läuft funktioniert es nicht. Habe auch schon probiert alles erst auf eine MMC zu Archivieren und dann per Button auf den Stick zu kopieren. Anscheinend wird der Stick nur beim Runtime-Start initialisiert.
Gibt es da eine Lösung den Stick während des Betriebs zu ziehen/stecken?
MfG
McMeta


----------



## Ide (14 Januar 2009)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich sonst mit dem OP270 auch. Bei der neuen Firma haben wir es jetzt mit dem kleinen T177B (das neue) hinbekommen. Wir schreiben aber auch nur ab und an mal auf den Stick...


----------



## McMeta (14 Januar 2009)

Ide schrieb:


> Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich sonst mit dem OP270 auch. Bei der neuen Firma haben wir es jetzt mit dem kleinen T177B (das neue) hinbekommen. Wir schreiben aber auch nur ab und an mal auf den Stick...



das heißt bei dem Panel kannst du ziehen/stecken im Runtime-Betrieb?


----------



## Ide (14 Januar 2009)

Ja das geht bei dem kleinen ohne Probleme.


----------



## McMeta (14 Januar 2009)

Hm, hab jetzt herausgefunden das wenn ich den Stick einmal beim Runtime-Start drin hatte ich den ziehen/stecken kann wann ich will.
Startet jedoch die Runtime einmal ohne Stick gibs wieder das Problem.


----------



## Ide (14 Januar 2009)

Nicht schön aber ein Fortschritt


----------



## Ralle (14 Januar 2009)

@Ide
Mich würde mal interessieren, was dein Stick macht, wenn du das Panel einfach ausschaltest. Bei Archiven hatte ich damit nur Probleme, weil diese Archive dann regelmäßig im Eimer waren. War aber noch ProTool, glaube ich.


----------



## McMeta (14 Januar 2009)

Aus "Sicherheitsgründen" leg ich das Archiv jetzt auch erst auf die MMC ab.
Der Bediener muss dann per Button das Archiv eben auf USB-Stick kopieren wenn er es mitnehmen möchte.
Ich hab da nämlich auch etwas Angst vor dem was Ralle schon beschrieben hat.

So wie es aussieht muss ich aber noch an meiner ganzen Archivierung arbeiten. (wie schon gesagt, das erste mal das ich sowas mache)
Ich will die Werte "Auf Anforderung" archivieren. Und zwar durch Anforderung durch die SPS. Setze dazu eine Variable vom Type BYTE auf den Wert "2"
In Flex hab ich bei dieser Variable die Obergrenze auf 1 und Untergrenze auf 0 gesetzt. Bei "Ereignisse" -> "Obergrenze überschritten" -> "ArchiviereVariable" und "Setze Wert" die Variable wieder auf 0.
Leider kommt es aber manchmal dazu das der Wert sich in einer Variable schon geändert hat, das Panel aber noch nicht Aktuallisiert hat. Somit hab ich dann den alten Wert in mein Archiv geschrieben.
Habt ihr da noch einen Vorschlag wie man das sonst besser machen könnte?


----------



## Ide (14 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Ide
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was dein Stick macht, wenn du das Panel einfach ausschaltest. Bei Archiven hatte ich damit nur Probleme, weil diese Archive dann regelmäßig im Eimer waren. War aber noch ProTool, glaube ich.



Also während dem schreiben? Oder wie? Sonst kann ich das Ding so oft aus und einstecken wie ich lustig bin. Aber das geht irgendwan in de Arme 
Das ist eine Anlage die mehrmals am Tag vom Netz genommen wird. Da wäre sowas sicherlich tödlich.


----------



## Ralle (14 Januar 2009)

Ide schrieb:


> Also während dem schreiben? Oder wie? Sonst kann ich das Ding so oft aus und einstecken wie ich lustig bin. Aber das geht irgendwan in de Arme
> Das ist eine Anlage die mehrmals am Tag vom Netz genommen wird. Da wäre sowas sicherlich tödlich.



Na ja, ich hatte es mit de Archivfunktionen versucht, nicht per Script. Das Archiv war immer offen, damit die Daten reingeschrieben werden konnen. Schaltete man die Anlage ab, war oft das Archiv defekt, aber auch so gabs Probleme. Manchmal blieb es auch einfach leer. War übrigens ein TP270 10". Ichhab es dann aufgegeben, da ich ohnehin Daten lieber auf dem PC archiviere bzw. logge.


----------



## Ide (14 Januar 2009)

Bei dem kleinen TP177B sind sowieso keine Scripte und Archive möglich. Da muss man sich mit Rezepturen behelfen.


----------



## rr_zx (20 Januar 2009)

@Ralle
wir machten früher auf eine Registrierung über die Archivfunktionen. Bei Spannungsausfall ohne die Archive zuvor zu schliessen wurden sie auch oft zerstört. Wir setzten dann eine USV ein und soblad die Spannung ausfällt schliessen wir die Archive und schalten erst dann das Panel aus. (TP270, MP370)

Jetzt habe ich alles über Scripte gelöst. Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht geschaft eine Datei zu zerstören.  So können wir uns die USV auch einsparen. Die Dateien werden dann auf einen USB Stick kopiert. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme und es läuft schön mehr als 1.5 Jahre in ca. 20 Anlagen. (MP277)



mfg
ralph


----------



## Mangokind (30 Januar 2009)

ich grab das hier mal in eigener sache aus...

wir prüfen gerade, inwieweit wir OPC-funktionen durch die panels ersetzen können. ne variablentabelle gibts ja von siemens schon frei haus und andere benötigte funktionen wurden halt auf SPS ebene programmiert

die resultate stehen in rezepturen und werden auf dem flashspeicher eines TP177B mono DP gespeichert.

am TP hängt ein billiger netlink-USB-hub und daran ne tastatur, maus, USB-stick etc

ursprünglich wurde von vielen getesteten USB-sticks nur 1 einziger mal erkannt, aber seit wir mal in die kommandozeile/dosbox "dir" eingetippt haben, findet er alle USB-sticks zu jedem beliebigen zeitpunkt. auch welche, die laut siemens eigentlich nicht funktionieren dürften (>2GB)

die rezepturdateien im flashspeicher kann man dann per kopieren/einfügen auf den USB-stick ziehen.

soweit so gut...

die probleme:

1.: kann man den kopiervorgang automatisch machen? also seitens der steuerung oder der HMI als button? (ohne scripts, weil die auf nem TP177B nicht gehen) 

2.: jetz hab ich auf dem USB-stick 3 dateien:

PTRCP_[Rezepturname]_1.dat
PTRCP_[Rezepturname]_1.rdf
PTRCP_[Rezepturname]_1.vdf

in der vdf-datei stehen neben ein wenig datenmüll sämtliche symbolischen adressen der variablen in der rezeptur. also bspw "DB_XY.struct1.struct11.var"

in der rdf-datei scheint hauptsächlich datenmüll zu stehen

in der .dat stehen die gespeicherten datensätze der rezeptur und deren werte - ungünstigerweise verschlüsselt oder zumindest mit keinem mir bekannten editor lesbar bzw kein ascii-code


welche möglichkeiten habe ich, daraus wieder verwertbare variablenbelegungen zu bekommen?

P.S.: der hinweis, dass die 270er und aufwärts das ohnehin können und schöne exceltabellen auswerfen, hilft mir weniger

soll ja irgendwann mal geld sparen 

dankeschön.


----------



## Domi55 (12 März 2009)

Hallo hat jemand schon eine Lösung das man einen USB Stick einstecken kann auch während die Runtime läuft? Momentan wird er nicht erkannt wenn ich ihn nicht beim Starten einstecke! 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Mangokind (13 März 2009)

Domi55 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand schon eine Lösung das man einen USB Stick einstecken kann auch während die Runtime läuft? Momentan wird er nicht erkannt wenn ich ihn nicht beim Starten einstecke!
> Danke schonmal


 
das mal probiert?


Mangokind schrieb:


> ursprünglich wurde von vielen getesteten USB-sticks nur 1 einziger mal erkannt, aber seit wir mal in die kommandozeile/dosbox "dir" eingetippt haben, findet er alle USB-sticks zu jedem beliebigen zeitpunkt. auch welche, die laut siemens eigentlich nicht funktionieren dürften (>2GB)


----------



## Domi55 (13 März 2009)

In welche kommandozeile/Dosbox? Im Mobile Panel die cmd?
Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Mangokind (13 März 2009)

ja


runtime beenden und dann start -> programs -> "command prompt" oder so...

diese winCE version der MS dos eingabeaufforderung

bedarf ner USB-tastatur um dann was dort eintippen zu können


----------



## Domi55 (13 März 2009)

Danke! Das probiere ich montag direkt aus! Das wäre der Hammer und du hättest mir sehr geholfen! 
Ein schönes WE noch!!!!


----------



## Domi55 (16 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Das mit dir hat nicht funktioniert!
Bzw nichts weiter wie vorher! Frage mich ob das initialisieren in einer weise mit einem script funktioniert?
Wäre meine einzige idee!

Gruß Domi


----------

